

Web Application Security Assessment for Free(limited Period) - bhutabe

Why ScanNow? Securing your application has never been this easy. Subscribe our service and get a security report of your application or websites without any hassle.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;entrust.ensolnepal.com&#x2F;
======
bhutabe
ScanNow is a online security assessment service provided by Entrust Solutions
Nepal(ensolnepal.com) You just have to submit your website name and your valid
email address. And afterwards you will receive an email for a short
verification. Then after verification you will received a security assessment
report of your site/ application within 3 working days.

------
bhutabe
You can find more details here
[http://entrust.ensolnepal.com/why_scan_now.html](http://entrust.ensolnepal.com/why_scan_now.html)

------
vangogh
Thanks a lot. Just Subscribed

------
vangogh
can you give me the detail description about this service?

